# Withe Wine



## Phraathes (Oct 21, 2019)

Dear Specialist

I want to know about recipes of *white wine* making without yeast and as traditional. (via existing yeast on grapes) 
would you please advise me a recipe(s)?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 21, 2019)

Phraathes said:


> Dear Specialist
> 
> I want to know about recipes of *white wine* making without yeast and as traditional. (via existing yeast on grapes)
> would you please advise me a recipe(s)?



There's no real "recipe" for that, just a process. Either crush and destem your grapes, or leave them in whole clusters, and press the juice out of them. Let the resulting juice sit in a cool environment for a day or so to settle the solids out. Rack the clear juice off of the sediment, put it into a fermentation vessel (consider an airlocked vessel) to ferment with the natural yeast. Rack the wine off of the lees when the SG is down to 1.000 or so, back into a fermenting vessel with little headspace and an airlock, to complete fermenting. Sulfite the wine and store it with little headspace and an airlock til it's crystal clear, racking when lees accumulate. Add sulfite to the wine every 3 months or so. Bottle when it's clear and right after you sulfite.

If you don't want to use sulfite, you run the risk of contamination, but if you are successful in getting it bottled when clear, and haven't used sulfite, drink it sooner rather than later.........


----------

